# Why a $20 water bottle?



## heatherweh (Nov 29, 2007)

I am light green right now; always working on improvement. I understand plastic disposable water bottles = bad for the environment (and the wallet). I use plastic reusable waterbottles now, just free ones I've gotten fro promotions and stuff. I'm sure they are leaking PBA or something into our water...

I really like the look of the Sigg and it seems so cool, but I am super cheap and it literally hurts my chest to think about buying a Sigg waterbottle for each of my family members and spending $80!

Help convince me that this would be a good investment!


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

This was hard for me too but I had to come to the conclusion that drinking out of plastic water bottles was unacceptable and proceed from there. If you won't drink out of plastic then your options are to use a glass or buy a water bottle.

There are a few less expensive alternatives. You could buy a Sobe bottle, drink the Sobe and then use the bottle until it breaks (it's glass). My friend runs them through the dishwasher and everything. Not as durable as a Sigg or one of the stainless steel ones but then again you get what you pay for









By the way, the stainless steel ones can be found for less than the Sigg's. You might check into those. I have some of these: http://www.amazon.com/New-Wave-Envir...8708564&sr=8-5


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogmom327* 
This was hard for me too but I had to come to the conclusion that drinking out of plastic water bottles was unacceptable and proceed from there.

I agree...I didn't know how much they were until I went to the store to get one, and I was like "ouch...20 bucks?" But I knew I needed to make the switch.

DH wasn't sold on the $20 either, until he saw my bottle and drank from it...then he said "Do they have normal colors?" (Mine is a little too colorful for him







) I said yes, and he said "Well, I guess I wouldn't mind having one of my own."


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

i'm with the pp's.......it's just something that we decided HAD to be done at our house. i had to FORCE my husband to pick out a klean kanteen because he had been putting his iced tea into an old (and i mean O.L.D.) gatorade bottle to take to work everyday......uke

so i logged onto resusablebags.com (where i bought our grocery totes), and i got the very small (12 oz) stainless steel bottles for my kids lunchboxes and my hubby got a huge (40 oz) bottle for work. and ya know what??? he LOVES it now!









we just planned a big long beach vacation for this summer, so today i ordered 2 larger (27 oz) for the kids, and 1 huge (40 oz) bottle for me to have on hand for water/drinks at the beach......without buying a bunch of bottled water/juice. they are some of the best money we've spent.









right now reusablebags.com has a coupon code for 20% off your total order.....which may help with the cost. the coupon code is: f70838


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

vm9799, thanks for the coupon code! I needed an insulated sleeve for mine, and I'll go ahead and order a Sigg for DH off of their website. I've had that website bookmarked


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
vm9799, thanks for the coupon code! I needed an insulated sleeve for mine, and I'll go ahead and order a Sigg for DH off of their website. I've had that website bookmarked









you're very welcome! i always google "reusablebags.com coupon code" before making a purchase as they seem to always have some sort of promotion going on. the last time i ordered the promo was a free ACME recycled PET shopping tote with any order over $25. these are the grocery totes that i use anyway, so i was happy to get another one for free!

the place that i keep finding the most coupon codes is this site:
http://www.retailmenot.com/view/reusablebags.com which i now have bookmarked!


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Awesome, I'm going to bookmark that. Thanks!

I just placed my order and saved about 14 dollars! That was like a free little bottle for our 2 yr old.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Just popping in to also say thanks for the code. I have been trying to make this switch also.


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

We love our bottles, have one for everyone in the family.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

I had to bite the bullet on that one too. I'm not necessarily frugal but even that seemed high to me. Then again, its safer than drinking out of glass when driving or riding in a car - plus its great for hikes (the glass is a bit heavy).


----------



## Eloise1980 (Feb 28, 2008)

We love our Sigg bottles, they were well worth the investment.


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeca* 
Just popping in to also say thanks for the code. I have been trying to make this switch also.


you're welcome!


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

Thanks for the code too!! I saved $25!!!


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

I have new wave enviro bottles, and I drink out of glass glasses at home, refilling the metal bottle for the fridge and refilling my glass from my 2, over and over again.

I hate plastic, and I don't care how many times 'they' say it's safe. I won't use it.

I spent $60 buying a set of bottles and I'm fine with that. (The kids and I each have 2, dh isn't on board, but he also drinks diet soda, ugh. I honestly don't think I've ever seen him drink a glass of water, ever.
















I personally wouldn't pay extra for siggs.


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

yay! i'm so glad others got use out of the coupon code!







:


----------



## crl (May 9, 2004)

FYI, I bought my Siggs off of www.sierratradingpost.com It was a couple of years ago so I don't remember exactly what I paid, but it was less than half retail. So you might try checking there too.


----------



## Malva (Nov 2, 2005)

I just bought a New Wave Enviro 355ml bottle for my dd's lunchbox. It was $10, half the price of the Klean Kanteen one we had previously bought for her brother. The two bottles look identical.


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

Thanks for the coupon code!
I actually opted to get mine through REI since I get a dividend as a member (and I had a 20% coupon from my dividend notice).

Finally on board with SS for the whole family







.


----------



## cherimoya (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks for the coupon code I just bought some cute kids lunchbags.


----------



## MamaRBH (Feb 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeca* 
Just popping in to also say thanks for the code. I have been trying to make this switch also.









:

Thanks, Mamas.... great thread and great responses. The coupon code and links have me prepared to make the switch today.


----------



## KBinSATX (Jan 17, 2006)

Yay for the coupon code. I already had my order figured out and was just waiting for DH to hand over the credit card... now we were able to get it for $15 less!


----------



## memiles (Feb 23, 2005)

Yay! I was finally able to sway my husband to make the switch even for himself. The $20 savings pushed him over the edge, I'm clearing the cupboard of our plastic bottles today.


----------



## Calen (Mar 1, 2006)

Just wanted to add that I use my Kleen Kanteen bottle everyday all day long - even when we're at home. It's an easy way to evaluate how much water I"m drinking and with small children around I don't have to worry about spills, plus at night it's nice to have something to drink from that has a cap for those middle of the night thirsty moments. I have them filled for the kids at the start of the day and they just grab and drink whenever they want. Sometimes I draw fun pictures of whatever my littlest one is into (right now ladybugs) with a sharpy on the stainless steel - it lasts a few days and he loves it - extra encouragement to keep hydrated!


----------



## MamaRBH (Feb 13, 2004)

Yea! I saved $11 with the coupon code....and we got 3 KK's, One KK Sippy Cap, and a lunch tote for $56 shipped! The Klean Kanteen's are on sale for anyone looking at those.


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

Another thank you for the code!


----------



## heatherweh (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Vickie, we saved $15 on one water bottle for each of our family too. Ugh, I am SO CHEAP I hate to spend the money, but hopefully they last a long time and are worth it in the long run.


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

i'm so glad to hear the coupon code is still working and so many are taking advantage of it!









we really love our kleen kanteens! maybe i should get back over there and use that coupon code on another order before it expires!


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

I bought a bunch of New Wave Enviro bottles that were colored and the colored coating flakes off and gets everywhere! I dont think that is very safe, unless you can get all of the coating off, which I have not been able to do.







Grrr, so just a heads up.


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

We use Klean Kanteens, adn I love them. At home, we drink out of glass, but I have a few KK's for each of us that I fill with RO water and store in teh fridge. My kids use 12oz or 18oz, and I use a 27oz or 40oz.

My 8yo is having a Bday party this weekend. Instead of the traditional goodie bag, we're decorating KK's with paint pens, adn each girl will take theirs home.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medaroge* 
I bought a bunch of New Wave Enviro bottles that were colored and the colored coating flakes off and gets everywhere! I dont think that is very safe, unless you can get all of the coating off, which I have not been able to do.







Grrr, so just a heads up.

wow. I've had mine for a while now, and I use them daily, even dropped and dented one, and I haven't had that happen at all.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogmom327* 
There are a few less expensive alternatives. You could buy a Sobe bottle, drink the Sobe and then use the bottle until it breaks (it's glass). My friend runs them through the dishwasher and everything. Not as durable as a Sigg or one of the stainless steel ones but then again you get what you pay for









I do this with assorted brands of iced tea.

The only thing to watch out for is that I'm not allowed to bring glass into certain gov't buildings that have security guards (such as the social services building). Last time I went to DSS to deal with paperwork stuff, I ended up throwing out (not recycling) a perfectly good glass bottle (I could have left it in my car but I was parked too far from the entrance and I simply wasn't up to the extra walking that day) and had to purchase a plastic bottle of water from a vending machine so I'd have my water for the day. A stainless steel bottle wouldn't have been a problem.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CathToria* 
We use Klean Kanteens, adn I love them. At home, we drink out of glass, but I have a few KK's for each of us that I fill with RO water and store in teh fridge. My kids use 12oz or 18oz, and I use a 27oz or 40oz.

My 8yo is having a Bday party this weekend. Instead of the traditional goodie bag, we're decorating KK's with paint pens, adn each girl will take theirs home.

Good idea! I'll have to remember that the next time we do a bday party.


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm going to get a Tupperware water bottle. it's under $30, lifetime guarantee, and safe.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelcat* 
I'm going to get a Tupperware water bottle. it's under $30, lifetime guarantee, and safe.

Isn't tupperware plastic?


----------



## neetling (Jan 24, 2006)

subbing for the coupon code


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

SIGG also always seems to have coupon codes (for mysigg.com). I just googled for it and found a 30% off code when I was buying some.

Although, FTR, I think I like my Kleen Kanteen better. Although I do really like the SIGG coffee mug!


----------



## KBinSATX (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bjorker* 
SIGG also always seems to have coupon codes (for mysigg.com). I just googled for it and found a 30% off code when I was buying some.









How clever are you. I never thought of googling for coupon codes but from now on I will all the time!

found:
30% discount code
site: www.mysigg.com
code: VIP302008

could be expired but anybody is welcome to try...


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Bumping to say damn damn damn! By the time I had my little paycheck was deposited all the 18 oz klean kanteens were gone. Now Dh and I have one but not the kids.







I'm bummed.


----------



## aolinsmama (Apr 9, 2004)

sorry to butt in here...but anyone know if you can travel (air) with your sigg/kk? it has been a couple years since i have flown and you were able to bring food/water with you...
this is the only thread i have found while searching for the answer...thank you


----------



## MamaRBH (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm thinking no... You can't even take a plastic water bottle past the initial security check. Or any liquid over 3oz for that matter. I bet you might be able to pack it empty in your carry-on and then fill it once you get past that security check... but I'm not 100% sure on that. I've flown twice in the past few months...out of 4 different airports...and they are all very particular. I learned the less you bring - the better.


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelcat* 
I'm going to get a Tupperware water bottle. it's under $30, lifetime guarantee, and safe.


Tupperware is safe, though. I don't have all the info on hand, but I have seen it. I"ll have to ask my dealer for the info.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelcat* 
Tupperware is safe, though. I don't have all the info on hand, but I have seen it. I"ll have to ask my dealer for the info.

Ah, that's where we differ. I don't even use the plastics they say are 'safe.' I just don't believe it.


----------



## aolinsmama (Apr 9, 2004)

thanks! i thought maybe not, but i wanted to check anyway







bummer!


----------



## KBinSATX (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aolinsmama* 
sorry to butt in here...but anyone know if you can travel (air) with your sigg/kk? it has been a couple years since i have flown and you were able to bring food/water with you...
this is the only thread i have found while searching for the answer...thank you









We've flown long distance (to Europe) and because we had a baby with us they let us bring more juice/water than the 3 oz. I think it depends on flight duration, too.


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aolinsmama* 
sorry to butt in here...but anyone know if you can travel (air) with your sigg/kk? it has been a couple years since i have flown and you were able to bring food/water with you...
this is the only thread i have found while searching for the answer...thank you









I've flown with my KK's, empty though. I drank teh water before security, adn then refilled at my destination (my mom's house). I had teh KK in my carry on, and they didn't say anything

On my last trip, I didn't even bother since I was staying in a hotel and knew I woudl just be buying plastic packaged water anyway (you know, what's the point of pouring it out of teh plastic gallon into my KK), I just used sposie water bottles that weekend


----------



## KBinSATX (Jan 17, 2006)

Woohoo. My package from Reusable bags already came. And my new Sigg (Maha Red) is beautiful. Hopefully it will help me stay hydrated much better so my DH won't rat me out to the Midwives anymore...


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KBinSATX* 
Woohoo. My package from Reusable bags already came. And my new Sigg (Maha Red) is beautiful. Hopefully it will help me stay hydrated much better so my DH won't rat me out to the Midwives anymore...









LOL! yeah, resusablebags.com is lightening fast with their shipping. i really love shopping with them.









so glad you love your new bottle!


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

I hope my order comes soon. I placed it on Monday and Wednesday they contacted me to let me know they were out of something and asked for a sub. I got immediately back to them, but they still haven't shipped it out.







I was kind of hoping I'd get lucky placing the order on Monday that I'd have my produce bags before I go grocery shopping this weekend (I know it was a longshot anyway).


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alysmommy2004* 
I hope my order comes soon. I placed it on Monday and Wednesday they contacted me to let me know they were out of something and asked for a sub. I got immediately back to them, but they still haven't shipped it out.







I was kind of hoping I'd get lucky placing the order on Monday that I'd have my produce bags before I go grocery shopping this weekend (I know it was a longshot anyway).

i know they were pretty backed up with orders......they had a big note on their home page as of monday saying that while they usually ship in 24 hours that due to a huge increase in orders that they were taking longer. in fact, the note is still there now. i ordered my bottles on sunday (when i put up the coupon code in this thread) and they were shipped out on monday and delivered on tuesday afternoon. but i put in my order before the "surge" they had. i'm sure that has everything to do with it because they are SUPER fast in their shipping.


----------



## marsmom (May 25, 2005)

We've flown with our siggs quite a few times with no problems at all - domestic US, US - Europe, and intra-Europe. We just make sure we drink/empty all the water before we reach security. Then we refill again once we're through. The only places where it's a real problem are the bathrooms with the automatic faucets where the water temp is preset so you can't get cold water only. But even if we can't refill for the flight, we're still always glad to have them for our travels so we're not having to buy new bottles every day. Love our siggs! And even reuseable bags often has them on sale for much less if you're not fussy about colors. Thanks for the coupon code too as I had been thinking about going on there to get another bottle for dh and a new lunch bag, hope it still works.

And on the issue of "how can you spend $20 on a water bottle?" - how much would/did you spend buying disposable bottles of water - it doesn't take all that many of those to add up to $20... If you're in the city/airport, then 2 weeks worth of daily $1.50 bottles have got you your alum bottle, less if you find one on sale. I'm really pretty cheap, but these bottles win for me hands down on health and economy.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vm9799* 
i know they were pretty backed up with orders......they had a big note on their home page as of monday saying that while they usually ship in 24 hours that due to a huge increase in orders that they were taking longer. in fact, the note is still there now. i ordered my bottles on sunday (when i put up the coupon code in this thread) and they were shipped out on monday and delivered on tuesday afternoon. but i put in my order before the "surge" they had. i'm sure that has everything to do with it because they are SUPER fast in their shipping.

Thanks. I did see that so I knew not to get my hopes up too much. I was just kind of bummed out. When I talked to them via email on Wednesday about the sub they told me it was no problem and going to be shipped right out. As of this morning when I checked it still hadn't shipped.


----------



## KBinSATX (Jan 17, 2006)

I actually was surpised I already got it. I ordered Monday and they didn't ship until Wednesday with a note saying it was shipped standard and would take 3-7 days. So it already arriving 2 days later was a bonus!


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alysmommy2004* 
Thanks. I did see that so I knew not to get my hopes up too much. I was just kind of bummed out. When I talked to them via email on Wednesday about the sub they told me it was no problem and going to be shipped right out. As of this morning when I checked it still hadn't shipped.

have you received an email from them saying that your order has shipped? if so, there should be a UPS tracking link which may give you more info then you'll find on their site. i'm sure it will get to you soon though.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vm9799* 
have you received an email from them saying that your order has shipped? if so, there should be a UPS tracking link which may give you more info then you'll find on their site. i'm sure it will get to you soon though.









It just popped in my email about five minutes ago!







Now I'll be stalking the UPS guy all next week.


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aolinsmama* 
sorry to butt in here...but anyone know if you can travel (air) with your sigg/kk? it has been a couple years since i have flown and you were able to bring food/water with you...
this is the only thread i have found while searching for the answer...thank you









As long as it is empty when you go through security. Then you need to find a fountain to refill it. Make sure the water is safe to drink first. For domestic travel KK (or whatever refillable bottle) if a good choice.


----------



## operamommy (Nov 9, 2004)

I need a new water bottle and was going to order a siggs one for both myself and ds2. However, dh says he doesn't want ds2 drinking out of one because he heard that aluminum *could* contribute to alzheimer's (I guess there is evidence that people with it have high levels of it in their body).

Thoughts?


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *operamommy* 
I need a new water bottle and was going to order a siggs one for both myself and ds2. However, dh says he doesn't want ds2 drinking out of one because he heard that aluminum *could* contribute to alzheimer's (I guess there is evidence that people with it have high levels of it in their body).

Thoughts?

this is actually one of the reasons that i bought klean kanteens over the siggs......as kk are stainless steel. i've heard that same thing and decided to just play it safe.....although i didn't dig deep into research or anything.


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

Walgreens sells a SS bottle for $2.50. 750ml Why not buy that?


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mumm* 
Walgreens sells a SS bottle for $2.50. 750ml Why not buy that?

i'm certainly not disputing that there are other options out there......i just know that in our family we have several of the klean kanteens all with different tops (flat, loop, and sport) and they are interchangeable so we love this.







and i just trust the name to be honest. i've read about their testing processes and KNOW that i can trust it not to mineral migrate, etc. i don't shop at walgreens and if i did, i wouldn't just buy some random bottle like that for my family. i need peace of mind.







to me, this is no different than saying that all organic is the same so why differentiate......and i say, because it's not all the same. but this is just ME talking.







to each their own.


----------



## aolinsmama (Apr 9, 2004)

i know the aluminum is coated, on the inside, (sigg) and sigg says if it is dinged the inner coating isn't affected. i got my sigg for a whole 'nother reason though...it is pretty and helps me drink more water when i am not at home! before that we used the old white nalgenes we got back in 1992, reusable bags.com sells them still, supposedly they are safe plastic (?) personally i feel there are many reasons, some undiscovered still, for alzheimer's. my great grandmother was a vegetarian (seventh day adventist) used cast iron almost exclusively (she had some steel pots), had a huge garden and yard in which every day but sabbath she would work in, never smoked, drank, etc. was incredibly healthy (and we always said she would outlive us all







) until she was diagnosed with alzheimers. if aluminum was the (or a) reason a lot more people would have alzheimers i think. whenever i get too crazy about things my dh (toxics specialist) gets me even crazier, with all the things we are exposed to everyday, that we can't control...lol


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

the coupon code is still working for reusablebags.com but they are seriously out of stock on LOTS of things. I ended up ordering for the kids from there, and I got one from amazon.com for myself.


----------



## MeghansDad (Sep 4, 2005)

just used the code myself. They finally had the KK sippys back in stock. would have purchased more more they dont have much to purchase.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mumm* 
Walgreens sells a SS bottle for $2.50. 750ml Why not buy that?


If they are the same ones that Walmart had, it's because they aren't as durable. I got one for DF while I waited to be able to afford a KK, (looks like it'll be a Father's day gift) and in three weeks it's gotten visibly beat up and tilts to the side now.


----------



## mountainsun (Jan 11, 2005)

Ohhh, off to shop







I told dh yesterday that I wanted to take some of our tax $$ and FINALLY invest in ss bottles for the whole family. Yay!


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twinklefae* 
If they are the same ones that Walmart had, it's because they aren't as durable. I got one for DF while I waited to be able to afford a KK, (looks like it'll be a Father's day gift) and in three weeks it's gotten visibly beat up and tilts to the side now.

I honestly haven't found the KK to be all that durable. I probably tend to be a little rougher on my water bottles than average, but just a LITTLE rougher. I dropped it once on some metal grated steps, and it's now dented and barely stands up (it's kinda like a weeble-wobble). Maybe Siggs are better, but they look to me to be about the same to me.

I like the idea of a stainless steel water bottle, but I just haven't found one I'm happy with, durability-wise.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

So far I'm loving my KK. It just arrived last weekend. I got the carry strap for it, since i know we'll be going to Vegas this summer. I put it on right away and it works pretty well to keep my hand from freezing when I'm holding it. I was using Rubbermaid bottles before and I wound up having to dump my water at least twice a day if I'd left it sitting because it would start tasting off. I'm not having that issue with the KK, and it's considerably bigger than my RM, so the water sits longer.

I am fairly careful with it though, and have yet to drop it. I carry it in my purse with my tiffin... my boss has asked me several times if my stainless eat-ware is camping equipment.


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

Although I have 2 siggs for my kid's water for their lunchboxes (I fill it halfway, freeze it, add water in the morning for a drinkable coldpack which they almost never drink anyway), I'm really not sold on drinking out of stainless steel every day. For my own water when I carry it (which isn't very often) I fill a wide-mouthed mason jar with ice cubes and water, with a plastic screw-on top. I'd rather drink out of glass than metal (or especially plastic) any day.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Silly question, but do the 1 liter bottles fit in a cup holder? Or should I stick with the .6 liter?


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

Our 1L Sigg fits in our car cup holder. We have an Accord, fwiw.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

My 27 ounce KK arrived last week. I have no complaints so far but a question. It's still kinda chilly here now so it's not an issue but once it warms up considering it's stainless steel won't the water inside get really hot? So do you have to buy the insulated sleeve to keep in cold or is there a comparable one as I found them kinda high IMO.


----------



## VeganCupcake (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a 32 oz SS bottle from Guyot Designs and I would say even in hot weather, it keeps the water much cooler than a plastic bottle would. If you left it in a hot car for a very extended period of time, it might get warm, but unless it's on a direct heat source, or in full sun, it would not get any warmer than a bottle made of any other substance.

We've had our bottles for a year now and I love mine--I'm tough on it, and even though it's a bit dented and has bowed out on the bottom from being dropped, it still works great for me and looks good. My DH keeps his at work and isn't as tough on his, so his is like new. For us, it was worth the money.


----------



## 2mama (Feb 3, 2006)

I just got a sigg for dh for his b-day and we love it. The taste of the water its very refreshing. We tend to be rough on things and this is standing up great.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artgoddess* 
Silly question, but do the 1 liter bottles fit in a cup holder? Or should I stick with the .6 liter?

I don't think it would fit in my car cupholder (Acura MDX). I have .6 liter and it just fits perfectly.


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

FREEACME will also get you a reusable shopping bag if you spend more than $50.


----------



## Greenmama13 (Nov 24, 2006)

Great thread. A question I haven't seen anyone address is this: How hard is it to keep the SIGGs and similar bottles clean? The mouth looks so small.

Thanks!


----------



## KBinSATX (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greenmama13* 
Great thread. A question I haven't seen anyone address is this: How hard is it to keep the SIGGs and similar bottles clean? The mouth looks so small.

Thanks!

I ordered the Sigg bottle brush with my bottles and with those it's really very easy. The small brush is for the top and the large brush is for the bottom.
I haven't tried cleaning them without the bottle brush though.


----------



## nicolelynn (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for the link for the Enviro ones, Dogmom! I had Kleen Kanteens in my shopping cart on amazon for the past 2 weeks, but just couldn't bring myself to spend $50 (w/shipping) on them. Enviros were half that.


----------



## AuntLavender (Apr 22, 2002)

because when you fill it with ice and water it sweats so much and is very cold on your hands (like holding an ice cube).

My DH doesn't like his SIGG because you can't squeeze it. He rides his bike to work everyday (16 miles each way) and he doesn' suck the water out of the bottle but rather he squeezes the water into his mouth. You can't do that with a SIGG unfortunately.

I made some insulated water bottle holders from pre-quilted cotton fabric:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/97reddodge

I don't like the sport's cap my bottle came with so I bought a childs cap. I wear lip gloss and I don't like getting it on the cap so I usually remove the cap to drink my water.

I worry about the plastic the caps are made from.

Sincerely,
Debra, homeschooling mom of 4 ages 11 1/2, 10 1/2, 8 1/2, and almost 5


----------



## AuntLavender (Apr 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medaroge* 
I bought a bunch of New Wave Enviro bottles that were colored and the colored coating flakes off and gets everywhere! I dont think that is very safe, unless you can get all of the coating off, which I have not been able to do.







Grrr, so just a heads up.

and it's from my 11 1/2yo ds hitting the bottom of his bottle on the concrete sidewalk!?! He has Asperger's Syndrome and cannot resist doing this. Amazingly it only has one teeny tiny dent on the side from this rough treatment.

Sincerely,
Debra, homeschooling mom of 4 ages 11 1/2, 10 1/2, 8 1/2, and almost 5


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

Anyone have a new coupon code for reusablebags.com ?

I think the other one is expired


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kyndmamaof4* 
Anyone have a new coupon code for reusablebags.com ?

I think the other one is expired









it should still work......it worked for me yesterday, and it's showing that it doesn't expire until 4-2-09. did you try this one: f70838 ??


----------



## Purplehaze (Oct 28, 2006)

And I bought them all using coupon codes but STILL-.... I do not think they are worth the money I paid for them. I think that the Nalgalene ones you can get for a lot less money are probably just fine. i had to return one sigg becuase the paint chipped off it so bad and we have only had them for a few months... they do look cool but I think they are selling a trendy product. You are paying for trendy... Guess it is like a $30 diaper- sure it is
"good for the environement" but that is hard to justify.


----------



## scatterbrainedmom (May 31, 2005)

i am thinking about getting some of these, anyone use them?
http://www.ecowaterbottle.com/


----------



## cyncyn (Nov 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scatterbrainedmom* 
i am thinking about getting some of these, anyone use them?
http://www.ecowaterbottle.com/

I like the look of those! I wonder if their paint/outer coloring is more durable than Siggs? I prefer the Kleen Kanteen over the Siggs because the Siggs are just not that durable. The paint chips off and they get dings really easily, plus the narrow mouth makes it harder to clean. I think that water tastes much better out of a metal bottle, even if it rolls around my car all week. I had to refresh the water in my plastic bottle at least once a day. I won't go back to plastic, but I probably won't by another Sigg brand either.


----------



## cyncyn (Nov 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
I carry it in my purse with my tiffin... my boss has asked me several times if my stainless eat-ware is camping equipment.

That's dd's lunch too: canvas bag, tiffin, sigg. No plastic in sight. The kids at preschool are used to it by now, but we'll see how it goes in kindergarten.

Sorry for my utter failure at multi-quoting.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aolinsmama* 
i know the aluminum is coated, on the inside, (sigg) and sigg says if it is dinged the inner coating isn't affected.

What is it coated with?!? I can only assume it's plastic... And if so, does that make a Sigg any safer than a plastic bottle?

Just curious about this. We are about to purchase some new bottles, and I was looking at the KK and Sigg.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyncyn* 
That's dd's lunch too: canvas bag, tiffin, sigg. No plastic in sight. The kids at preschool are used to it by now, but we'll see how it goes in kindergarten.

Sorry for my utter failure at multi-quoting.

WHat's a tiffin? I was at a function today and they were handing out those plastic water bottles. When I told them I didn't use plastic water bottles anymore they looked at me like I was nuts. Those ecobottles are a great price I think I will order some of those for the kids. Wonder if I can find a coup[on code.


----------



## nathansmom (Nov 28, 2003)

Here's a discount code I arrange for a local group for reuseablebags.com:
Please be aware that the code is only good from 5-7-08 to 5-21-08 and is a one time per person code.
33e6a9 (note that it is casesensitive).


----------

